# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How much $$$$

## Primo2xl

Im about to do my first cycle of Test e, i was just wondering around how much should a 12 week cycle of test e at 500 a week and a pct of nolva and clomid go for?? oh and how about HCG as well?

----------


## troys355

watch what you post on this site. i was about to do the same thing and went back to check the rules and regulations of this site. after i did i edited it out. i suggest you do the same....

----------


## peachfuzz

> watch what you post on this site. i was about to do the same thing and went back to check the rules and regulations of this site. after i did i edited it out. i suggest you do the same....


thank you

----------


## Blacksrt42004

Yeah in one of my first posts I was checking on price too and was told not to do it.

----------


## TopDogUK

If you go to the home page before you come to this forum, there is a price guide on there.

But it will never be the same as someone else... Some labs are better than others, some are higher dosed, some are UG some are legit. It all differs. Just buy off someone you trust and they shouldn't rip you off  :Smilie:

----------


## bradical2001

http://www.steroid.com/black.php

Nolvadex and Clomid are both around 50 bucks a bottle I believe

----------


## rombus

Read the rules,

----------


## rombus

HcG you can get from vet pharmacies legally and legitimately. Idont remmeber the cost but it isnt anything significant and much less than your other gear. 

Beware that Nolva ddecreases Igf-1. You can possibly skip it ansd go Hcg alone. No need to get Nolva black market as it is not a controlle substsance.

----------


## auslifta

Rombus, edit your posts. Not allowed to mention costs. Do you know what HcG stands for??? The H makes it strange to be at a vet dont you think? Stop posting stupid shit as well. Are you LE or something?

----------


## auslifta

> HcG you can get from vet pharmacies legally and legitimately. Idont remmeber the cost but it isnt anything significant and much less than your other gear. 
> 
> Beware that Nolva ddecreases Igf-1. You can possibly skip it ansd go Hcg alone. No need to get *Nolva black market as it is not a controlle substsance*.


 So you are up to date with the laws in South Florida are you?

----------

